# Pepper Spray 1 - Dog 0



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

3-4 miles of my commute is on a paved trail. Never had any problems with people - just glass and dogs. Dog encounters come and go. I started riding with pepper spray not long after a scary rottweiler guard dog chased me down the trail a couple of years ago.

Two nights ago on my way home a big dog squared up to me, began growling, and began to move towards me aggressively at speed. I had seen the dog about 50 yards ahead and took the safety off the pepper spray. (It's always on my right hand ready to go during this part of the trail.) As soon as the dog came at me my right hand came off the bar and I started spraying. It was dark and the dog was to my left front, not in my light beam. I assume the spray hit its mark. The dog immediately backed off. No chase, no bite, no more bark - just a previously aggressive dog shrinking away.

Last night I rang my bell when I saw the dog off the side of the trail - it wasn't interested in me this time.

Huge result!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sounds pretty good.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

the real shame of it is, the owner shoulda got sprayed, not the dog!....Not criticizing you for protecting yourself from a potentially dangerous situation, it just chaffs me that some people take no responsibility for their pets behavior


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

it's a low income area - lots of status dogs running loose... sadly, no owner in sight


----------



## DaveW88 (Sep 3, 2006)

I ride a lot in rural areas and always have the pepper spray ready.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Touch0Gray said:


> the real shame of it is, the owner shoulda got sprayed, not the dog!....Not criticizing you for protecting yourself from a potentially dangerous situation, it just chaffs me that some people take no responsibility for their pets behavior


+1 Totally agree.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Is the pepper spray you're using stronger than Halt? Is it legal? What's it called?


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

don't know how it compares - am not a weapons guy - am in Dallas - I think everything is legal here

here's a link to the Sabre interwebs site


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

Good thing you had some warning. I am a city letter carrier and get charged by dogs on occasion. Of the 30 or so close encounters I have had I only had the time to grab my spray and let loose once and usually don't even have time to draw and point the spray. And I keep the spray handy and easy to get at. Glad you didn't get hurt.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

M.J.;3724910...here's a [URL="http://www.sabrered.com/servlet/the-113/JOGGER--Self-dsh-Defense-Pepper/Detail" said:


> link[/URL] to the Sabre interwebs site


+1 on Sabre defense spray - pepper spray and CS gas in a nice little easy to carry can.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi M.J. and the group, thanks for the post and the link. I think I need to get one myself.

Last Sunday I came head to head with a large pit bull and 2 mutts. I was on my fixie and did not have enough gear to consider trying to out run them so I just stopped dead in the middle of the road and hoped for the best. The pit bull came right up to me but did not seem too aggressive after I stopped so I talked to it in a quite voice and it started to wag it's stump. Was even able to pet it and the other two mutts did not seem to care much after I stopped so I think I got real lucky that day but it could have gone real bad fast had the pit bull gone after me. Sure would have been nice to have a backup can of spray just in case. 

Take care, Axlenut


----------



## cdalemike (Dec 27, 2010)

I get chased by an old black lab at the same spot nearly every time. Not sure if it is legal to have a dog off the leash running free in this area. Funny thing, the local sheriffs SUV is sitting in the driveway. The dog is old and cannot catch up. As long as he does not see me before I see him, I should be okay. I have considered just stopping and pepper spraying the SOB. Perhaps you can teach an old dog new tricks....


----------



## hitek (Mar 13, 2006)

there are 2 dogs that like to give me a chase, think I need to carry spray some days also.


----------



## GaRandonee (Dec 21, 2010)

i love dogs, but i have had to kick a few in the face. maybe time for spray.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Touch0Gray said:


> the real shame of it is, the owner shoulda got sprayed, not the dog!....Not criticizing you for protecting yourself from a potentially dangerous situation, it just chaffs me that some people take no responsibility for their pets behavior



Absolutely agree.


----------



## Scott in MN (Jan 6, 2012)

Excellent story. Too bad you had to spray it but good thing you did.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Back in the day friends of mine who were paperboys would carry squirt guns filled the ammonia and water to fend off loose, aggressive dogs. Worked pretty well by all accounts.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

I think that dogs react differently to bicycles than walkers,joggers, etc. - I think bicycles attract chase and sport in dogs - I think stopping ends the game for alot of dogs... 

I don't think most dogs want to tear into human flesh but: 1. owners should control their animals; and 2. I don't want to find out a dog's intention by stopping when I'm riding to test my theory


----------



## bikes4fun (Mar 2, 2010)

Samadhi said:


> Back in the day friends of mine who were paperboys would carry squirt guns filled the ammonia and water to fend off loose, aggressive dogs. Worked pretty well by all accounts.


A co-worker had to resort to using his sport-drink-filled water bottle. It slowed the dog enough to get away. Lucky, I guess.


----------



## BoingLoings (Jan 19, 2012)

Kudos to you, but sad for the dog. Good that you're not hurt!

Must of been a real feat trying to ride your bike and spray the dog at the same time. Let alone not freaking out!


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Is the pepper spray you're using stronger than Halt? Is it legal? What's it called?


legal? who cares. is letting your agressive attack dog assault someone legal?


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

For those interested in carrying pepper spray, I highly recommend Kimber's PepperBlaster II.
w w w . p e p p e r b l a s t e r . c o m

One of these days I'll have a high enough post count to link urls


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Great story! No need for owners you are training the dog for them! Seriously you spray a dog like that a few times and it will no longer chase bikes, and it doesn't hurt the dog- hell you are doing a public service!! Man I wish I had pepper spray in the mid-1970s when I was a kid riding my bike all over the small town I grew up in. No leases back then, some dogs gave chase and some did not. We made it a game, but I did go down hard a few times, and my pant legs were always chewed up. Now I know to just stop and not allow the dog to claim the space. 

My commute these days I need lights more than anything else, but pepper spray in the city is a good idea for the junkies as well ...........MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I got run down today by a very fast Pit Bull. Riding in the hills and there are many large ranches out there with all kinds of animals that are normally confined properly. I saw this dog running inside the property fence and then BAM, fence ended and an open gate appeared. All I could think is, pedal like you've never pedaled in your life. This dog was fast, growling and right next to me before I knew it. I looked at my speedometer as I was coming out of the saddle and we were at 24 mph. I pushed so hard I pulled my right calve muscle and my heart rate went to 183. I out ran him but I hope that never happens again. I'm thinking of buying some pepper spray for the rides in the hills. I found some that velcro's on the top tube. I wanted to jump in my car when I got home a go visit the homeowner but decided otherwise. What a day.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

you were lucky - you won't always be lucky - and many other riders will not be able to hit 24mph uphill

pepper spray works and leaves the owner out of the equation (as someone else said - you're training their dog) - IMO communicating with the owner, whatever your actual objective / intention is, is unlikely to be constructive 

pepper spray will help your confidence when you revisit that route and choose new routes


----------



## phsycle (Feb 7, 2012)

Sabre has great reputation and that's what I give my wife to carry every other year. Now, maybe I'll get one for myself. Maybe need a good handlebar mount. 

I'm a dog-lover myself, but have no problems spraying one if it chased me.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

M.J. said:


> you were lucky - you won't always be lucky - and many other riders will not be able to hit 24mph uphill


Your not kidding. I can't hit 24 mph up hill unless a pit bull is chasing me  Kinda like the three guys who lift the car up to save a life. Something kicked in for sure but it also hurt my leg. I don't want performance gains that way ever again.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

phsycle said:


> Sabre has great reputation and that's what I give my wife to carry every other year. Now, maybe I'll get one for myself. Maybe need a good handlebar mount.
> 
> I'm a dog-lover myself, but have no problems spraying one if it chased me.


The spray I ordered comes with a Velcro piece for the top tube and the spray sticks right on it. I think the site was safety girl.com


----------



## GaRandonee (Dec 21, 2010)

@people how have successfully deployed PS. How do you carry, grab, spray. Do ya stop or keep riding etc... Due to wind, ever spray yourself?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

GaRandonee said:


> @people how have successfully deployed PS. How do you carry, grab, spray. Do ya stop or keep riding etc... Due to wind, ever spray yourself?


That's a great question as I have been thinking about this. Not sure but I do plan on practicing to see what I'm comfortable with. Hopefully I never need to use it but I will be ready if needed.


----------



## Trevrev97 (Jun 29, 2011)

willieboy said:


> Your not kidding. I can't hit 24 mph up hill unless a pit bull is chasing me  Kinda like the three guys who lift the car up to save a life. Something kicked in for sure but it also hurt my leg. I don't want performance gains that way ever again.


hahaha this is true I have gone faster up hills getting chased by damn dogs than any race I have done. And I hate to say it but I fend off dogs with any force necessary.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

agreed - where I expect dogs I ride with the spray in my hand - there's no way I'm gonna win a quick draw against a charging dog


----------

